# Retzstadt - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 8
"Retzstadt" ist ein Exponat aus dem Freilandmuseum in Bad Windsheim.
Ein Gebäude aus einem Weinanbaugebiet mit imposanter Hofeinfahrt
und einem großen Wohnhaus im Hintergrund. Einmal im Jahr bin ich
dort mit einigen Malern um die alten Gebäude im Bild festzuhalten.

Retzstadt is an exhibit from the open-air museum in Bad Windsheim.
A building of a wine-growing region, with an impressive driveway and 
a large residential building in background. Once a year I am there with
some painters to the old building in image capture.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a beautiful picture.

Dies ist ein schönes Bild.


----------

